# Chicken pics to draw POLL!



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Here is the poll ^


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Yes, I am half the age you think I am


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Hmmm, so many choices!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Sylie said:


> Hmmm, so many choices!


Yep!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Lucky you! Young and pretty!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Lucky you! Young and pretty!


Aw thank you!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> Lucky you! Young and pretty!


Very pretty! I like your new avatar also, nothing wrong with the old one but this one is pretty too, pekin? I miss my pekins *cry*


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Sylie said:


> Very pretty! I like your new avatar also, nothing wrong with the old one but this one is pretty too, pekin? I miss my pekins *cry*


Yep, Pekin.
*pats on Sylie's back awkwardly*


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

DuckRunner said:


> Yep, Pekin.
> *pats on Sylie's back awkwardly*


lol pekins are great, my favorite kind of duck


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Sylie said:


> lol pekins are great, my favorite kind of duck


I like Indian runner ducks with AFROS!

YEAH!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

OOO! Fritz and Blue Belle are neck and neck!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Sylie said:


> OOO! Fritz and Blue Belle are neck and neck!


Yeeeees (GO BLUE BELLE! Lol)


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

DuckRunner said:


> I like Indian runner ducks with AFROS!
> 
> YEAH!
> View attachment 29812


They are so hilarious! I love the little afros


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Sylie said:


> They are so hilarious! I love the little afros


I know! Whyyyyy couldn't they call it afros and not crests!!!!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Sylie said:


> lol pekins are great, my favorite kind of duck


I love white ducks too. I have a Cayuga 'pullet'
Have you?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

DuckRunner said:


> I love white ducks too. I have a Cayuga 'pullet'
> Have you?
> View attachment 29813


aamof I do!



















Here are my current 3 ducks having a swim, except for Elsa, she is afraid of water *smh* don't ask, I have no idea why


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Sylie said:


> aamof I do!
> 
> View attachment 29814
> 
> ...


Awww!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

My spooky brother XD @Sylie
(He does 'C' coding )


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

DuckRunner said:


> View attachment 29817
> 
> My spooky brother XD @Sylie
> (He does 'C' coding )


hahaha! Why does he look like he just ate a rotten lemon? lol


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Sylie said:


> hahaha! Why does he look like he just ate a rotten lemon? lol


He never smiles for the camera, he either makes weird faces or walks away lol


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Sylie said:


> hahaha! Why does he look like he just ate a rotten lemon? lol


Also, just look at this angelic goosey!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

DuckRunner said:


> He never smiles for the camera, he either makes weird faces or walks away lol


must be a guy thing, my son (25 yrs old) still makes weird faces when he's being funny


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

DuckRunner said:


> Also, just look at this angelic goosey!
> 
> View attachment 29820
> 
> ...


Awwww! those are beautiful


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Sylie said:


> Awwww! those are beautiful


I like your new avatar Sylie! Sorry for the VPN issues again


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Sylie said:


> must be a guy thing, my son (25 yrs old) still makes weird faces when he's being funny


lol


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

DuckRunner said:


> I like your new avatar Sylie! Sorry for the VPN issues again


Oh thank you  np, I understand the problems


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Have you decided which one too draw?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Steinwand said:


> Have you decided which one too draw?


The poll closes on June 1st and so far, it's a tie between Blue Belle, Fritz and Red Rooster


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think she should draw all three. Mind you, if you draw Fritz, I will be printing it out and framing it.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Steinwand said:


> Have you decided which one too draw?


not yet as the poll isn't over


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I think she should draw all three. Mind you, if you draw Fritz, I will be printing it out and framing it.


lol Fritz will look at it in vain! 'That's me up there!'


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I think she should draw all three.


I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

chickenqueen said:


> I was going to say the same thing.


Agreed


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Should there be a runoff election? with just the three?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Steinwand said:


> Should there be a runoff election? with just the three?


Maybe but Duckrunner would probably be the final word and she hasn't been here since last Thursday, I'm guessing her VPN is messed up again


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Note: I’m actually drawing all three at the moment, fritz, red rooster and blue belle. Don’t think I forgot this thread!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I can't wait to see them!! Also, you might tell them on xxxxxx so they can come look when you are done


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Sylie said:


> I can't wait to see them!! Also, you might tell them on xxxxxx so they can come look when you are done


Alright, I shall just do that!


----------

